# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  G'Day from Beautiful Minchinbury

## dougpw

HI All, 
This site is great, isnt it ?. 
Ive done some reno's before and always gone looking for help/advice, but only just found this site. 
Anyway, I have a nasty bit of old paving & a retaining wall that spans a sewer line to repair, so I'll be visiting quite regular I reckon. 
Cheers  
Doug  :Smilie:

----------


## OBBob

Welcome.

----------

